# Smoke Conversion Lionel 2026 not going well



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

I recently replaced my moke generator on my lionel 2026 engine. I followed the instructions and everything when fairly easy. I connect the resistor back to the E unit coil as the orginal (parallel with light) and ground the other end on the smoke generator unit mounting screw. I jumpered 14 volts to the smoke unit directly and got a good flow of smoke (and a bright engine light). I reassembled and test on track. No smoke, no light.

I re disassembled and jumpered 14 V to smoke unit once again gave good smoke (and light brightness). I jumpered the engine pickups and wheels to similate actual running conditions and no smoke and a very dim light. Also depending on how I placed the E unit sellector level I sometimes got no light at all.

Question: How is the E unit selector switch supposed to work. I thought it enabled/disabled the E untis ability to reverse (and stall) the engine (5 cycle patern). Do not see why drive light should be disabled by switch.

Question: New smoke resistor and light in parallel is a problem. This is what is causing the light to work poorly. I am going to attempt to circuit resistor on acually pick up of engine. Concerned may cause poor engine performace. Anyone done this conversion with favorable results?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Blk69 said:


> and ground the other end on the smoke generator unit mounting screw.


What do you mean by this? Did you use a wire to ground it? The frame itself is as ground, so when you screw in the smoke unit it is automatically grounded and a wire is not needed...



Blk69 said:


> Question: How is the E unit selector switch supposed to work. I thought it enabled/disabled the E untis ability to reverse (and stall) the engine (5 cycle patern). Do not see why drive light should be disabled by switch.


The headlight should not be disabled by the switch... You have some sort of wiring problem... Could you get some pictures up here? Maybe someone else will have a diagram...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Here, I made my own diagram from a 224 diagram... The four wires going to the bottom of the e-unit coil may be spliced into each other, but as long as they are all going to the same end point that would be okay...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The smoke feed has to be on the same connection as the center rail feed. The picture says "hot" is where it should be.


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

pictures sure help a lot. My light and existing smoke unit were sodered to the E unit coil point of your diagram. Looks like a pervious owner moved them from the "hot" terminal. Why would anyone do this? Let me try moving them both over to see how it goes.

As for grounding my smoke unit, let me explain further. I replaced the existing smoke coil with the new resistor (smoke converion kit). 

http://www.ttender.com/partphotos/index.html

I grounded the resistor by placing it under the smoke unit mounting screw (screw pressure is holding it down).


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

RESULTS!!!!! Moving the smoke unit and light over the other side of the E-unit fixed the problem. Engine runs great now. Too good, took curve to fast and over she went. Great fun for the kids. Good thing layout on the ground!


----------

